# New member, which bike to buy?



## Eaglesandducksss (11 mo ago)

I'm looking at buying my first gravel bike that will also spend some time on nontechnical trails.
Since bikes are hard to come by lately, I am limited to these to choose from locally:

Giant Revolt Advanced 3
Specialized Diverge E5 Comp
2021 and 2020 Trek Checkpoint SL5
2017 Specialized Crux Expert X1 with these upgrades: Quarq Power Meter
Force 1 long derailleur
10-42 Rear Cassette
700x38 Specialized Tracer Pro Tires
Leaning toward the '21 Checkpoint SL5, but opinions will be appreciated as this is my first gravel bike.
I'm in North Dakota, USA, so long, rolling hills of gravel is where I'll be spending the most time.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

Test ride whatever you can, choose that way.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Catmandoo said:


> Test ride whatever you can, choose that way.


Agreed. The differences between the major manufacturers will boil the choice down to color and little else. Get the bike that FITS the best with little to swap out to make it comfortable i.e. saddle swap, etc. . They all have excellent reputations and warranties.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Re: the Checkpoints. The 2021 has a movable rear axle meant to be used when the bike is loaded for touring. The 2022 doesn’t have that feature, but does have a standard seatpost as opposed to the “seatmast” on the 2021, so you could run a dropper if desired. The 2022 also has the in$frame tool storage.

I have the 2021 SL5 and flog the heck out of it. I have two sets of wheels so I’m good to go for a weekend of mixed riding.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Catmandoo said:


> Test ride whatever you can, choose that way.





Peter P. said:


> Agreed. The differences between the major manufacturers will boil the choice down to color and little else. Get the bike that FITS the best with little to swap out to make it comfortable i.e. saddle swap, etc. . They all have excellent reputations and warranties.


^^^Exactly this^^^

And if you can find them, try test riding the Jamis Renegade and GT Grade as well.


----------



## Eaglesandducksss (11 mo ago)

I appreciate the responses.
The one bike on my list of choices that concerns me is the Giant Revolt.
It looks to be an awesome bike, and is affordable, but many of it's components might
only be interchangeable with Giant parts. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Eaglesandducksss said:


> I appreciate the responses.
> The one bike on my list of choices that concerns me is the Giant Revolt.
> It looks to be an awesome bike, and is affordable, but many of it's components might
> only be interchangeable with Giant parts. Maybe I'm wrong.


How much experience do you have riding bikes? For most people a test ride is as useless as the random set-up the bike store salesperson sets the saddle height and the like. Sounds like you know what you will ride and what you have plenty of and your choices will all do very well on that surface. Depending on how those roads are maintained will determine a best tire width. The worse the roads the wider the tires. I wouldn’t worry at all about differences between brands. They are all the same, essentially, and if you are inexperienced, it wouldn’t matter anyway. Tires matter. Get the cheapest bike with the tires that best match your riding surfaces. All of the groupsets work fine so don’t worry about that, the cheaper sets are just heavier, but they work fine and will last. The frame and fork will be indistinguishable and may well be made in a Giant factory regardless of the decal on it. The only other consideration, and it’s not minor, is the vibe you get from the shop you are looking to buy from. It’s nice to be established at a local shop.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Eaglesandducksss said:


> I appreciate the responses.
> The one bike on my list of choices that concerns me is the Giant Revolt.
> It looks to be an awesome bike, and is affordable, *but many of it's components might only be interchangeable with Giant parts*. Maybe I'm wrong.


This in itself would be good enough reason to not walk, but run away from the Giant Revolt, IMO. I hate proprietary parts!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

What???? The Gian't Revolt I looked at had ZERO propriatory parts. What are you talking about. 
You should take a 20 mile drive on the gravel roads you are going to ride, if you can't drive your car 20mph on them, they are too rough for a 'gravel' bike. It is all 'gravel' BS!
They should rename them "P Gravel" bikes.


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

What are you currently riding? If you already have a road bike, it's nice if your gravel bike has some compatibility. This comes in handy, mainly with the gearing, so that you can swap wheels between the bikes.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

That is a lot of test bikes to ride. Surprised that a bike shop in N Dakota has that many bikes to choose from. You don't mention price. Also the component group and wheelset is a big factor. No experience with Specialized bikes, but they make good stuff from what I read. Let us know which one you end up with.


----------



## Eaglesandducksss (11 mo ago)

duriel said:


> What???? The Gian't Revolt I looked at had ZERO propriatory parts. What are you talking about.
> You should take a 20 mile drive on the gravel roads you are going to ride, if you can't drive your car 20mph on them, they are too rough for a 'gravel' bike. It is all 'gravel' BS!
> They should rename them "P Gravel" bikes.


The seat tube is "D" shaped and unlike any other brand.
It's even called the "D-fuse" seat post.
Now, you folks will know better than I, but if a person was on a vacation with their Giant Revolt, and broke a seat post, AND no local bike shop sold Giant bikes, would the biking part of the vacation be over?
I asked the dealership if there were any other Giant specific parts and he said there were.


----------



## Eaglesandducksss (11 mo ago)

Princeton_Tiger said:


> What are you currently riding? If you already have a road bike, it's nice if your gravel bike has some compatibility. This comes in handy, mainly with the gearing, so that you can swap wheels between the bikes.


Well....I don't currently own a bike. I haven't for many years I am 57-years -old and an untra runner. I compete in running races anywhere for 50 miles to 150 miles.
Long ago (mid-late 90s) I raced mountain bikes in Oregon, Washington and northern California, but have done little riding since.
I'm considering making the move to gravel bikes and lessening the amount of running I do.
As a "Last Hooraw" I have entered this kinda crazy off-road Ironman competition that will take place in mid July.
2.5 mile swim
112 mile gravel and trail biking
27 mile run
The ENDRacing Wilderman Ironman (Extreme North Dakota Racing=EndRacing) and I need a bike for the race, and one that I plan to use quite often in years to come.
There is no ONE bike shop that has the bikes I have listed. Those shops are up to 200 miles apart and each has one bike except for th two SLs, and the crux is a private seller.
Sorry for the long bio, but since I'll maybe be spending a lot of time on this forum, it can be my introduction. ;-)
The Wilderman Ironman:


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Eaglesandducksss said:


> The seat tube is "D" shaped and unlike any other brand.


I would disqualify the bike for this reason alone. If you want to change to a different seat post, you can't. You are limited to this proprietary seatpost.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, take the Giant off the list. Have you drove your route yet?


----------



## Melchizedek (Jan 1, 2022)

How often has anyone broken a seapost? I’ve never broken one…I get the idea “what if” but my guess is if you wreck bad enough to break a seatpost you’re not going to be too worried about riding your bike home and I suppose you will have a lot more damage than just the seat post.


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

Melchizedek said:


> How often has anyone broken a seapost? I’ve never broken one…I get the idea “what if” but my guess is if you wreck bad enough to break a seatpost you’re not going to be too worried about riding your bike home and I suppose you will have a lot more damage than just the seat post.


I've been on a ride where a fellow rider had the single bolt snap. Lesson learned and I know only use 2 bolt seatposts. I will not buy a bike that uses a non standard seatpost.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Melchizedek said:


> How often has anyone broken a seapost? I’ve never broken one…I get the idea “what if” but my guess is if you wreck bad enough to break a seatpost you’re not going to be too worried about riding your bike home and I suppose you will have a lot more damage than just the seat post.


Even if you don't break it, if you just want to replace the seatpost with something different like a seatpost with a different setback, guess what? You can't. You're stuck with Giant.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> Even if you don't break it, if you just want to replace the seatpost with something different like a seatpost with a different setback, guess what? You can't. You're stuck with Giant.


 Total PITA when I changed to zero setback on my Scott Foil. Proprietary design. I found one in the UK and it was $120 + pricey shipping.


----------



## Eaglesandducksss (11 mo ago)

Melchizedek said:


> How often has anyone broken a seapost? I’ve never broken one…I get the idea “what if” but my guess is if you wreck bad enough to break a seatpost you’re not going to be too worried about riding your bike home and I suppose you will have a lot more damage than just the seat post.


What if I wanted a different seat post? Maybe one that is not manufactured by Giant? I’ve taken the Revolt off the list.


----------



## Melchizedek (Jan 1, 2022)

As I said, how often has anyone broken a seat post? A bolt is one thing but the seat post is another. You can find a bolt. 

But, If you go to the LBS and test ride a Revolt and it FITS you, you don't have to change the seat post. I understand what you guys are saying about proprietary parts, but I have a Revolt and I love it. The D-fuse seat post is designed to give you a little flex when the gravel gets rough and it does do that...some. And it's a nice carbon post that is bundled into a pretty decently spec'ed bike for the price. Do I wish it had a standard 27.2 carbon seat post...yeah that would be nice...and I did consider that, but once I got on the bike and tested it, I found the fit great. I liked how the bike felt and I had a friend who really loved his...so I bought it. One thing about Giant is you get more features for the buck than say Trek or Specialized. And to be honest availability was a big factor too...I was having a hard time finding what I wanted. But I can say I've been more than pleased with the Revolt...which was my second/third Gravel bike. I used a hardtail MTB first, then had a Trek Crockett I modified for gravel and now the Revolt. I did a lot of research and there are ton of good options for gravel bikes now, if you can find one in stock in your size.

All I'll say is, if you go into a store and you try one and it fits you, I wouldn't rule out getting a Revolt just because you think you might someday break a seat post. The chance of that happening is very remote.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Eaglesandducksss said:


> *What if I wanted a different seat post? Maybe one that is not manufactured by Giant?* I’ve taken the Revolt off the list.


BINGO!



Melchizedek said:


> As I said, how often has anyone broken a seat post? A bolt is one thing but the seat post is another. You can find a bolt.


As I and others here have said, the issue is more if you want a different seatpost, not if you break one.



Melchizedek said:


> The D-fuse seat post is designed to give you a little flex when the gravel gets rough and it does do that...some.


I really doubt you can feel that in the way of comfort. You will get more comfort improvements using wider tires and less pressure. But placebo is a powerful thing.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> As I and others here have said, the issue is more if you want a different seatpost, not if you break one.


While rare... they do get broken/damaged. Perhaps not the post itself (though it happens), but the saddle clamp. There's a bonded joint to come lose. Pieces to get corrosion, damage, lost. Shit happens.











There's also the re-sale value. If you ever have a bike with a proprietary post DON'T EVER cut it down.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Giant makes good bikes, there is that! I got one over 20 years old and it still rides nice.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> Giant makes good bikes, there is that! I got one over 20 years old and it still rides nice.


I have a few Cannondales that are 20 years old and still ride nice. It's not because they are Cannondales. I doubt your 20 year old Giant rides nice just because it's a Giant either.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

duriel said:


> Giant makes good bikes, there is that! I got one over 20 years old and it still rides nice.


Giant definitely makes goodbikes!

Consider that you ideal fit on a bike isn’t necessarily a fixed set-up. Riding position, back flexibility and hours in the saddle are just a few things can change you choice of seat post. Can this be overcome with other measures? Sure, but how long or short do want your stem? You want to make adjustments that are reasonable and maintain your proper weight balance, hand position, bar geo and the like. Yes, I have 56 that I can ride comfortably but I’m a natural 58 and it feels better. 

Point is, you may change a seat post for any number of reasons.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

One part on the bike is propriotery, maybe it's a deal breaker. I think you could get an optional setback setpost if you need it. I never heard of anyone breaking a seat post. I heard of them not working though and the seat collar breaking from other major manufacturers who claim to make good bikes.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> One part on the bike is propriotery, maybe it's a deal breaker. I think you could get an optional setback setpost if you need it. I never heard of anyone breaking a seat post. I heard of them not working though and the seat collar breaking from other major manufacturers who claim to make good bikes.


Brand loyalty is just that. One person has a good experience with a brand and it becomes religion to them.

The fact is there are many excellent brands of bikes - too many to get obscessed with one brand. Not to mention that component levels vary tremendously within different bikes of each brand.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> Brand loyalty is just that. One person has a good experience with a brand and it becomes religion to them.
> 
> The fact is there are many excellent brands of bikes - too many to get obscessed with one brand. Not to mention that component levels vary tremendously within different bikes of each brand.


It’s a frame with components on it. They are so many redundant frames, you couldn’t tell most apart in the same size and specialty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> It’s a frame with components on it. They are so many redundant frames, you couldn’t tell most apart in the same size and specialty.


Other than by the name plastered all over it.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

If the Revolt really speaks to you consider buying an extra seat post and clamp assembly when you buy the bike. I once bought an extra bearing/pivot kit when I bought an Intense MTB and when I got my Moots I bought an extra derailleur hanger. I never have needed either but no regrets.

I did break a Thomson seat post once after 10+ years of use.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

duriel said:


> One part on the bike is propriotery, maybe it's a deal breaker. I think you could get an optional setback setpost if you need it. I never heard of anyone breaking a seat post. I heard of them not working though and the seat collar breaking from other major manufacturers who claim to make good bikes.


I broke a seat post. It was an American Classic. JRA, no shit.

Rare event, once in over fifty years of riding


----------



## Eaglesandducksss (11 mo ago)

PBL450 said:


> It’s a frame with components on it. They are so many redundant frames, you couldn’t tell most apart in the same size and specialty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, I bought a Raleigh Mti 1000 John Tomac Signature Series mountain bike.
It had a lifetime guarantee on the titanium frame. I broke that frame within two months. (cheap Russian Ti IMHO)
Raleigh stood by their guarantee and replaced the frame with a new one that I immediately put on display for sale at the bike store that I was a race team member of, stripped it of all components and swapped them onto a Litespeed Obed frame. Theses two frames were night and day different, and I was instantly a huge Litespeed fan until I sold that bike and moved to Flat Florida for a few years.

The Litespeed:
(Yes. I’m Old. 😎)


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Eaglesandducksss said:


> A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, I bought a Raleigh Mti 1000 John Tomac Signature Series mountain bike.
> It had a lifetime guarantee on the titanium frame. I broke that frame within two months. (cheap Russian Ti IMHO)
> Raleigh stood by their guarantee and replaced the frame with a new one that I immediately put on display for sale at the bike store that I was a race team member of, stripped it of all components and swapped them onto a Litespeed Obed frame. Theses two frames were night and day different, and I was instantly a huge Litespeed fan until I sold that bike and moved to Flat Florida for a few years.
> 
> The Litespeed:


That was a "long time ago in a galaxy far away" as you put it. More specifically, long before most of the major frame brands were made in the same factories in Taiwan or China. Unlikely you will find that kind of difference today.


----------



## Eaglesandducksss (11 mo ago)

This is also in play, and is my top choice.
However, I am a grand shy of the $4,129 price tag at the moment, and don't want to put it on a card or take out a loan
for a Bicycle 🤣
If it's still available at the end of March, I will have decided.
If anyone here owns a Trek Checkpoint SL6, could you please give me your thoughts on it?
Thanks



https://www.cyclingnews.com/reviews/trek-checkpoint-sl-6-etap-review/


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> That was a "long time ago in a galaxy far away" as you put it. More specifically, long before most of the major frame brands were made in the same factories in Taiwan or China. Unlikely you will find that kind of difference today.


The difference would be in manufacturing quality, not any aspect of performance. Difference is Geo would be evident, otherwise no differences in feel or performance would be detectable. I r learned lots in my frame deep dive. Frames don’t “perform,” they fit and don’t break or they don’t. None of the standard thinking applies in reality, and I’ll include the fallacy of test rides. Useless. Entry level = useless. Highest level = useless. Knowledgeable rider, able to set the bike up to their own specs? OK, maybe useful. But is that realistic? Even under those conditions, can anyone differentiate anything on comparable frame? No. They can’t.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> The difference would be in manufacturing quality, not any aspect of performance. Difference is Geo would be evident, otherwise no differences in feel or performance would be detectable. I r learned lots in my frame deep dive. Frames don’t “perform,” they fit and don’t break or they don’t. None of the standard thinking applies in reality, and I’ll include the fallacy of test rides. Useless. Entry level = useless. Highest level = useless. Knowledgeable rider, able to set the bike up to their own specs? OK, maybe useful. But is that realistic? Even under those conditions, can anyone differentiate anything on comparable frame? No. They can’t.


I have to disagree with you regarding test rides. Test rides can give you a feel of what type of geometry works best for you and what fits you best.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I think you are missing a whole lot on your research that would cost a lot less than $1K. Have you taken your 20 mile drive on the roads you plan to ride? Y or N?


----------



## Eaglesandducksss (11 mo ago)

duriel said:


> I think you are missing a whole lot on your research that would cost a lot less than $1K. Have you taken your 20 mile drive on the roads you plan to ride? Y or N?


No. That entire area is under 3+ feet of snow.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> I have to disagree with you regarding test rides. Test rides can give you a feel of what type of geometry works best for you and what fits you best.


Under certain conditions. An entry level rider has no idea what Geo suits them. Some minimum wage bike shop employee sets the bike up randomly, maybe close to a decent, maybe not. You ride it and learn nothing. Experienced riders have no need for a test ride. You know exactly what you want and why. In the vast majority of cases test rides are completely useless. Can you feel the difference in a frame on a test ride? Of course not. If you are an entry level rider, get an entry level road bike and ride it a lot. Then you can start making decisions about what you want in your next bike. Feeling subtle differences in geo will be offset by random bike set up. And no, no shop is fitting a bike for a test ride.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> Under certain conditions. An entry level rider has no idea what Geo suits them.


Precisely why test rides are important to them. Less for an experienced rider, but an experienced rider will take the test ride and ask all the right questions of the employee to get him/her to set up the bike properly.

In the end, regardless of the rider's experience level, there are more ups than downs for the test ride.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> Precisely why test rides are important to them. Less for an experienced rider, but an experienced rider will take the test ride and ask all the right questions of the employee to get him/her to set up the bike properly.
> 
> In the end, regardless of the rider's experience level, there are more ups than downs for the test ride.


An experienced rider will know the exact geo they want. They will add component group of choice/budget and select tire width capacity and wheels. Test ride would be pointless. You aren’t feeling a difference on a frame. Things that might be niggles like saddle and bars will either be already decided or take hundreds of miles to decide.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

PBL450 said:


> Under certain conditions. An entry level rider has no idea what Geo suits them. Some minimum wage bike shop employee sets the bike up randomly, maybe close to a decent, maybe not. You ride it and learn nothing. Experienced riders have no need for a test ride. You know exactly what you want and why. In the vast majority of cases test rides are completely useless. Can you feel the difference in a frame on a test ride? Of course not. If you are an entry level rider, get an entry level road bike and ride it a lot. Then you can start making decisions about what you want in your next bike. Feeling subtle differences in geo will be offset by random bike set up. And no, no shop is fitting a bike for a test ride.


A test ride, for a neophyte, if for no other reason, is a good idea to help them find the right size bike to ride. If that wasn't the case there wouldn't be so many posts of people asking questions such as "does my bike fit?". Test rides can also help that neophyte decide which bike suits them, drop bar performance, up right comfort, something in between. Are they planning on using it for shopping or exercise?

The closer they get to the right choice as a newb, the better the chances are of them continuing to ride. If one wants a station wagon one doesn't buy a sports car, the same goes for a bicycle, the differences tho, aren't so obvious.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

velodog said:


> A test ride, for a neophyte, if for no other reason, is a good idea to help them find the right size bike to ride. If that wasn't the case there wouldn't be so many posts of people asking questions such as "does my bike fit?". Test rides can also help that neophyte decide which bike suits them, drop bar performance, up right comfort, something in between. Are they planning on using it for shopping or exercise?
> 
> The closer they get to the right choice as a newb, the better the chances are of them continuing to ride. If one wants a station wagon one doesn't buy a sports car, the same goes for a bicycle, the differences tho, aren't so obvious.


Style of bike is an excellent reason to ride a few bikes. This would apply for someone who hasn’t decided what they want in a bike. I’m guessing, and maybe I’m wrong, that the beach cruiser customer isn’t a likely road bike buyer and a road bike customer isn’t a likely beach cruiser buyer. Albeit, there is an overlapping middle ground of hybrids that would certainly be influenced by text riding.

Any decent shop should be able get the sizing right, but testing it certainly won’t hurt anything.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

PBL450 said:


> Style of bike is an excellent reason to ride a few bikes. This would apply for someone who hasn’t decided what they want in a bike. I’m guessing, and maybe I’m wrong, that the beach cruiser customer isn’t a likely road bike buyer and a road bike customer isn’t a likely beach cruiser buyer. Albeit, there is an overlapping middle ground of hybrids that would certainly be influenced by text riding.
> 
> Any decent shop should be able get the sizing right, but testing it certainly won’t hurt anything.


Another reason a test ride isn't necessarily not needed...

I spent a considerable amount of cash on a low trail bike without ever having ridden one. The difference is big enough that many cyclists wouldn't be happy with the ride. Hell, it took me a few miles before I was totally convinced that I had made the right choice, and I have heard of low trail bikes up for sale by owners who were unhappy with the ride characteristics enough to sell them at a loss. Then there's mid trail, which some consider to be the worst of both worlds, yet others love.

All this to say that while test rides aren't the "one true way", there is still a reason that a cyclist, new or seasoned, may or could benefit from one.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

velodog said:


> Another reason a test ride isn't necessarily not needed...
> 
> I spent a considerable amount of cash on a low trail bike without ever having ridden one. The difference is big enough that many cyclists wouldn't be happy with the ride. Hell, it took me a few miles before I was totally convinced that I had made the right choice, and I have heard of low trail bikes up for sale by owners who were unhappy with the ride characteristics enough to sell them at a loss. Then there's mid trail, which some consider to be the worst of both worlds, yet others love.
> 
> All this to say that while test rides aren't the "one true way", there is still a reason that a cyclist, new or seasoned, may or could benefit from one.


Thats a really good point. If you want to check out new and different geometry frames.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Of those you have listed, I would probably get the Trek Checkpoint as someone just returning to the sport that's a little older. The Isospeed is a nice feature. I actually just bought a Trek Boone frameset that I am building up as a fast gravel racer and having that feature again is part of what lured me in. I had it on my old Domane and loved it. That one would be one I would give serious consideration if it fits you well and everything else (components etc.) are a close call.


----------



## Limey343 (5 mo ago)

Eaglesandducksss said:


> The seat tube is "D" shaped and unlike any other brand.
> It's even called the "D-fuse" seat post.
> Now, you folks will know better than I, but if a person was on a vacation with their Giant Revolt, and broke a seat post, AND no local bike shop sold Giant bikes, would the biking part of the vacation be over?
> I asked the dealership if there were any other Giant specific parts and he said there were.


The Giant Revolt does have the proprietary D-fuse seat post but do remember that you can also use a 30.9mm round post or dropper post as well so it’s not entirely out of the game here.


----------



## frasersamuel67 (1 mo ago)

Catmandoo said:


> I've been on a ride where a fellow rider had the single bolt snap. Lesson learned and I know only use 2 bolt seatposts. I will not buy a bike that uses a non standard seatpost.





Eaglesandducksss said:


> What if I wanted a different seat post? Maybe one that is not manufactured by Giant? I’ve taken the Revolt off the list.


----------



## Jasperked (9 mo ago)

Personally i prefer steel gravel bikes. I have had this Giordano Trieste bike for almost a year now. The mix of bits is about as good as it gets. In the computer or smart switch, or camera world it seems that more and more non-standard screws are being used to probably prevent people from doing what we do. Since I bought this kit I haven't had to order any other specialty bits for any gear I've come across.


----------

